# Santa Pod Raceway 2007 - Sun 11th March - Run What Ya Brung



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

Bearing in mind track temperature lets try for Sunday 11th March.

http://www.rwyb.co.uk/dates.htm

Looks like a cracking day out. I notice that the Audi TT is under represented in the Castrol Challenge too... http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_registration.php ... so maybe some of the mod mad members might show em the way!

List of the interested so far...

MK1-TT
Caney (watching)
TThriller
Sup3rfly
Adam TTR
JAAYDE
Chris (S2000)
TimoTT
G12MO X
WozzaTT (watching :wink: )


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i always try and attend these a few times a year but it's a waste of time in jan&feb as the track temp is too cold


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes Mark, I'd be interested.

You can find the thread I posted about my first experience at Santa Pod at:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... =santa+pod

I was rather chuffed getting 8 wins out of 9 runs. It's good cheap fun 

Good to meet you at Nem's meeting today Mark, enjoyed our chat. Hope Tara didnt get to dispared about too many detours on the drive home :lol:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Could 
be fun...i'll come along
jose


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Taking on board what you said about track temp Caney, have gone for March 11th. Hopefully it will be dry!

Dave, Enjoyed your write up from last time you were there. Sounds like you had a great time!

Jose, nice to have you along!

Now.... does anyone know any mates with TTs that we can get to join us? 
It would be great if we could put up a good showing. 8)

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

oh, this sounds fun!

i'll have to give Caney a good thrashing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Put me down!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> i'll have to give Caney a good thrashing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


sounds fun adam :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> Taking on board what you said about track temp Caney, have gone for March 11th. Hopefully it will be dry!
> 
> Mark


 mark how about sunday 25th march,make a proper day of it! http://www.thefastshow.com/ weather permitting of course


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

caney said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > i'll have to give Caney a good thrashing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Er... that was a joke... you do understand? No ones gonna wanna race you coz you'll make them look like their turbo fell off somewhere :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

11th March normal RWYB day would be the best value for unlimited tracktime.

24th March looks like we'd be limited to just 3 runs, althoough the other attractions would make it a good day out.

15th April is the GTI Spring Festival Sunday with unlimited track time - I'll be going to this one anyway.

I'm more interested in max track time. Last time I didnt get to see much of the "attractions": too busy draggin'...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TThriller said:


> 24th March looks like we'd be limited to just 3 runs, althoough the other attractions would make it a good day out.


24th is unlimited runs-Â£20,25th is what i suggested which is Â£15-3 runs! i'll go with any date though


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

caney said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > 24th March looks like we'd be limited to just 3 runs, althoough the other attractions would make it a good day out.
> ...


I stand corrected


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm interested but might also be away on work... :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> I'm interested but might also be away on work... :?


yr just scared coz yr car isnt mapped hahaha

Just get it done!! <tut>


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested but might also be away on work... :?
> ...


lol.... All in good time then you will be eating my rubber.... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

If this is still open count me in? What do I need to do from here?


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

TimoTT said:


> If this is still open count me in? What do I need to do from here?


Yes it is definately still open! Great to have you on board 8)

Have a look at the links in the first post in this thread. I guess you might have quite a journey down depending on where in Yorkshire you are. I will be going for advanced sign on vouchers rather than having to get there early (could be an option for you or hotel?).

The idea is that each of us make our own booking and meet up on the day at the Pod. Would be geat to have a whole load of TTs there! 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks mate, if you could email me details as I am not on here that much. [email protected].

I will be looking forward to smashing some Evos and Imprezas. Look out for me - I am the one with orange / black wheels and holes cut where they shouldn't be!!

Thanks.

Tim O


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> I will be there  Right up for it 8)


yep and with 350bhp on tap with a standard clutch we will be able to smell the clutch from the stands :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> I will be going for advanced sign on vouchers
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


i wouldn't mate just in case the weathers shit and it gets rained off


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> You are right :? is on the list , but need to do some more overtime first  If it does die , then will upgrade flywheel and clutch. who did your? Does if feel different? :roll:
> any way I like the smell of burning clutch


i went for a helix set up,lightened steel one piece flywheel,5 puck paddle clutch and billet pressure plate. just for fast road use and occasional drag racing then just uprate the friction plate,sachs do a nice one which will easily handle the power. you can get one from jabbasport Â£170 inc vat


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Caney, I will have my NOS on by then laddo. Look forward to having a bit of a go against you!! Hopefully you will be able to keep up!!

:twisted:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TimoTT said:


> Caney, I will have my NOS on by then laddo. Look forward to having a bit of a go against you!! Hopefully you will be able to keep up!!
> 
> :twisted:


obviously you feel i am the one to beat? so yeah look forward to it :wink: you will be running nos with standard internals?


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

I have been talking with Donna at the Pod trying to get a discount for numbers but unfortuanately they cannt do it on a RWYB day.

Might be able to book club stand though. Anyone have any thoughts on that? I guess as we will all be arriving at different times through the day if might be a good idea. What do you all think?

Anyone got any TT friends they can persuade to join us. Nine is pretty good if everyone turns up but more would be quite a sight.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

best bet is to all meet up in the car park at the top of the entrance to the rwyb queue. then join the queue in pairs,might be some s3's and doug's 400bhp s4 from mrc and vagtech might bring their 400bhp v6 tt along


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Might come along and just have a butcher's - scared of killing my clutch


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Might come along and just have a butcher's - scared of killing my clutch


Don't be! I did 6 runs with ESP on and didnt get so much as a whiff of clutch. But I did when I turned the ESP off. Although more of a spectacle with wheels spinning off the line, the times weren't much better!

So have a go Warren, you'll enjoy it. Just keep the ESP on to save the clutch.

Dave


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

what time are you guys looking to arrive? im travelling from Dartford if anybody fancy's meeting on the way down pm me


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hi guys i'm out of this  cars out of action for a bit having a few more cosmetic mods done to the car :wink: should be up and running for gti festival in april! might still come along though and say hi


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

Not long now until the 11th!  Looking forward to it.

I am arranging to meet L17MRL at a layby near J14 on the M1 at around 10.30am. If anyone else wants to do the same drop me a PM for directions.

Given the uncertainty re the weather i will be buying tickets at the Pod rather than advance buy.

Unfortuately we have had some drop outs. Can all those still intending to come say aye.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

a few pointers on how to do it lads :wink: 
http://www.norrisdesigns.com/videos-evo9.asp


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Mark

I've managed to re-arrange my weekends, so it looks like I'll be able to make the 11th afterall, rather than the 24th with The Fast Show, which is when I thought it was....

Dave


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Good man Dave 8)

Want to meet up somewhere near J14 on the M1?

Drop me a PM

Cheers

Mark


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hey guys looking good for sunday! weather forecast is breezy with sunny periods  11*c with no rain! make sure you take photos/videos


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys i'm out of this  cars out of action for a bit having a few more cosmetic mods done to the car :wink: should be up and running for gti festival in april! might still come along though and say hi
> ...


i guarantee you wont even get one full run in without it slipping or even burning out :roll: you'll end up being slower than the other guys with 80 odd horsepower less


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

I should now be ok with this one,

DAVE - do you fancy a cruise down from Burton way?

Do you need anything to be able to run like a helmet and licence?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

antjbarker said:


> I should now be ok with this one,
> 
> DAVE - do you fancy a cruise down from Burton way?
> 
> Do you need anything to be able to run like a helmet and licence?


no helmet but you do need your license


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

will the photo card part do ? had to sent the other off


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Bad news according to the web site...

Q. My Licence is away at the DVLA/Police Station, can I bring a photocopy?

A. No, a full original driving licence needs to be seen when signing on.

Sorry :?


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

dam
might give them a bell


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Might be worth a try. I spoke to Donna there and she was very helpful.

Starting to get excited now 

Just registered for the Castrol Challenge http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_registration.php

Keep checking metoffice.co.uk... looking good so far [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers

Mark


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

might just take my mates licence ...i look like him


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

might just take my mates licence ...i look like him


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi;;i'm coming along but only as spectator....
jose.
anyone meeting near juntion 14 ?? and what time and where??


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Meeting point...

I will be here at 10.30am. Look forward to seeing you all there!

B P EXPRESS
WARRINGTON CROSSROADS 
WARRINGTON 
Nr OLNEY
BUCKINGHAMSHIRE
MK46 4JQ

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... &ay=254869


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

MK1-TT said:


> Meeting point...
> 
> I will be here at 10.30am. Look forward to seeing you all there!
> 
> ...


on sunday the weather looks great so expcet a good turnout of cars,signing on starts at 9am with runs starting at 10am. you'll be right at the back of the queue by the time you get there/sign on! good luck :wink:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Yup. Not a problem, just need to be patient 

I live 3 miles from Santa Pod so getting there early wouldn't be a problem for me. But others are coming a fair distance so relaxed start...

You coming to watch?

Fingers crossed for the weather [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

did you make any progress over the licence issue?


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for nice day....sorry i couldnt stay till the end..
fotos are on a new thread..." Santa Pod fotos"
jose


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Well what can i say. BLOODY MARVELLOUS!!! 

Big thanks to all that came.

TThriller
Antjbarker
Sup3rfly
And me

Bit of a breeze (16.8mph according to some chap with his own windometer!) but bright and dry, even sunny on occasions. Good mix of different motors with drivers all really friendy and keen to chat.

Takes a bit of getting used to! Sat there looking at the green light on more than one occasion while next lane streaked off the line. On one run decided to really go for it and sat there red line and clutch slipping  The stench of burning clutch took a good half hour to go.

Thanks to Jose for some great photos that he has already posted at http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l319/ ... arch%2007/
Also a big thanks to my son Daniel who sat it the grandstand and took photos of his old man embarising himself on the strip! Got some great pics of the other machinery there too. http://web.mac.com/mark.w.sowden/iWeb/S ... d%201.html

Quickest on the day??

Lets wait and see what gets published on the Castrol Challenge listings :wink:

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice pictures Daniel...
Jose


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

OK... the results just in....

Drum roll .... [smiley=drummer.gif]

http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_results2007.php

Read em and weap Dave :roll:

Guess we might be needing a rematch 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow...what a day out ....will have to enter the CC next time round!!!

Mark thanks for backing the day,will look forward to next time with a few more TT's hopefully. how is the clutch?

Pictures are spot on....thats my background sorted for a few months!

Ant


----------



## S3SteveW (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw a couple of you guys yesterday, what was your best times of the day? I had one run against ant, but it was a bit unfair his car being standard, I think it was very slippery off the start yesterday, looks like they have re tarmac'd it since last year. I managed twelve runs with my best being 14.1000, still aiming to break into the thirteens, guess i'll just have to keep trying.


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Steve

I'm not sure what Ant's best run was. He did a 15.11 went i went against him. Dave's best was 14.90. My best was 14.49.

First time i have been. Superb fun and very adictive! Next time you see us down there come and say hi.

What you going to tweek on your S3 to get into the 13s?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like I need to get my re-map tweeked to suit the Powerflow. I think the Wakbox is going too...

Mark, on the two runs we went head-to-head I'd swear I was across the line first on both occasions, but the timings say one each!

Goes to show that the statement that a re-mapped 225 should have the same acceleration as a standard QS is about right!!

Re-match for sure Mark!!!

It would be better for our spectators if a RWYB day coincided with an event day. Sunday 2nd Sept is with VWAction day, I'll definately be at that one. But can you wait that long Mark!?!?!

The GTI- Spring Festival in on Sunday 15th April 

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Goes to show that the statement that a re-mapped 225 should have the same acceleration as a standard QS is about right!!
> 
> Dave


Me and tosh proved that a few months back when we we head to head for a few runs. So I think thats about right too. The sports cats / vtda may make a difference on mine now tho, lol!

Might have to come to the next one...

Nick


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Guys big bang is one vw event on its way at the pod ...i have attended this a couple of times with the beetle club, it is a half size bug jam, i think a forum camp over and rwyb day could be well in order as they put on some fantastic events.

*Mark* my best run was a *14.99*, dam good for the standard 225, cant remember if that was the time that you had the clutch issue.

some good races between us as i think you were getting used to pre stage and stage with the lights but you still managed to catch up at the post ( accoring to my print outs)... :evil:

*Steve the S3 was fantastic*....thanks for the chat will have to consider the 'agressive' jabba sport remap you have as an option.


----------



## S3SteveW (Jan 27, 2007)

MK1-TT said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I'm not sure what Ant's best run was. He did a 15.11 went i went against him. Dave's best was 14.90. My best was 14.49.
> 
> ...


Was gonna say Hi but never managed to catch you lot with your cars, as you can imagine I spent alot of time in line waiting to run to get my twelve runs in. I was actually parked next to you for a bit near the end mate, I love the Quattro Sports yours looked sweet mate. 8)

13's is possible as it is now mate, my mate who was there on sunday in his black S3 has run a 13.9 before, and his car is almost identical to mine. I am however thinking about a performance Haldex controller to help the starts mate.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

antjbarker said:


> my best run was a *14.99*, dam good for the standard 225, .


Ant, have you checked to see if your's hasn't already been chipped!

Dave


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

> Ant, have you checked to see if your's hasn't already been chipped!


Will recheck my times but am 99% sure this is correct, this was the first run with pannel filter removed and box open (only one run and it was not too dusty), Steve will tell you I had a cracking launch and he caught up in the QS at the line.

Dave how do i check this? I am sure it has not been chipped already, will scan in my run times tomo at work for comparison.


----------



## S3SteveW (Jan 27, 2007)

Ant your time seems about right for a non mapped 225 to me mate. I ran a 14.8 before I had mine remapped, and now post remap i'm down to 14.1.


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

> i'm down to 14.1.


remap ...how i long for you baby


----------

